# Grain/Feed Talk



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

Grain talk- what does everyone prefer to feed? Your own mix or a premade grain like Purina, Blue Seal, etc. I understand the need for a higher protein and having copper. I know some do a horse feed as well. I always like to feed my horses the best stuff possible and very knowledgeable in that area so now that Im getting back into Nubians Im working on rebuilding my knowledge here. My horses get Triple Crown Sr. Would this work with added protein and/or free choice minerals? As for hay I have both alfalfa and a timothy/alfalfa mix. If the TC Sr will not work I will be looking at other options. It seems like many make their own mix but I want as many options as possible!

Here is TC Sr info-https://www.triplecrownfeed.com/products/feeds/senior-horse-feed-formula-seniorhorsefeed/


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed Blue Seal (now Blue Seal/Kent) products, have since I got my first horse in 1972. I do bounce between feeds, from the Premium Dairy Goat pellets to the Energizer (dairy cow feeds) to the Hi Test (another dairy cattle feed, Meat goat grower, Alfalfa pellets, beet pulp pellets (soaked in the winter) and Trotter or some other horse feed. I love Blue Seal, they have always done well for all my animals. I do add whole native oats to the mix year round. Sometimes my feed room resembles a chemistry lab!

I only feed mixed grass/weed hay because that is all I can get up here in Maine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I mix my own feed. 
The Triple Crown in terms of Protein, carbs, balance, minerals, etc. is fine if fed with alfalfa hay. 
In terms of GMO's, by-product ingredients, and least cost formulating, I give it a D-.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I fed blue seal for years, I actually just a switched to Poulin Sweet Goat 18% and LOVE it! My goats are looking really good on it too! I liked blue seal more then any other product I could get before, but once my feed store started carrying Poulin I gave it a try as it's cheaper, and love it! 
Plus, there are no by-products at all 
I mix in hay extender, BOSS, a scratch feed(whole oats and corn) and a high fat/fiber horse feed for my harder working gals


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm tempted to make my own mix however if there is a complete grain that would mix fine with an alfalfa hay and free choice minerals then I may go that route. I have been out of breeding Nubians for 10yrs so I am reading nonstop everyday to refresh my memory and continue learning whether its nutrition, health in general, bloodlines, etc. 
I appreciate all input.


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

We feed Blue Seal 16% meat goat medicated - it also has ammonium chloride to help prevent urinary calculi in wethers ...

http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/goat-sheep-llama/811-meat-goat-grow-and-finish-dc.pdf

The goats did not like Caprine Challenger....they did like Noble Goat but we don't care for Purina


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

So how many people feed their goats medicated goat feed? What are the pros and cons? Dangers? Benefits?


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We feed our own mix of oats, barley and BOSS, they also get free choice alfalfa hay. My goats do really well on it.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

I feed does mix of whatever cereal grain is a good price (corn or wheat mostly) and whole raw soybean. Bucks I'll only feed a little whole raw soybean as I want to avoid the risk of urinary calculi & they don't really need much supplement.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I feed dairy quality alfalfa and supplement milking does, kids, and underconditioned new arrivals with whole barley for carbs.


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

We feed "Goat ration" from our co-op mixed with a beef builder. We supplement with a goat mineral block and a red trace mineral block. We have only been doing this two weeks, but that mixed with all the browse they can eat seems to be working out great. They are already gaining weight.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Tallistrailblzr said:


> We feed "Goat ration" from our co-op mixed with a beef builder. We supplement with a *goat mineral block* and a *red trace mineral block*. We have only been doing this two weeks, but that mixed with all the browse they can eat seems to be working out great. They are already gaining weight.


Blocks...I know, it says it's made for goats...are NOT recommended for goats. Goats do not have top teeth in the front, so they can not bite off bits and have to lick the block. Their tongue is very soft and does not let them get enough minerals before their tongue is sore and they quit licking it.

If you can't find a goat specific loose mineral, you can look for a cattle mineral. Just be sure to read the label on whatever minerals you get to be sure the salt content is as low as possible, goats need the minerals not the salt.


----------

